# DIY rimless tanks, who's built one?



## discusdan (18 Mar 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of building my own rimless tank and was after some advice.

I've watched and read a lot of guides on how to build the tank so I'm pretty happy with that side of things, Its the glass thickness and dimension before needing bracing that I'm concerned about.

I'm not after a huge tank as I actually want to down size while keeping costs as low as possible.

Tank dimensions with roughly be 800 x 450 x 400 mm  (L,W,D)
And I was planning to just use 10mm float glass.

Do you think these dimensions will be ok to use without bracing?
I'd like to avoid bracing if possible as it will detract from the aesthetics of the tank.

I'm happy to increase glass thickness to 12mm if needed.

Also can any one recommend a good clear silicone to use for tank building?
I've come across a few on e-bay but obviously want to get a quality product when large amounts of water are concerned.

This is one i've come across.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HA6-Marin...3?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4ab4e49fd9


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Mar 2014)

my braceless tank is 900x450x450 which is 10mm glass so your good to go for that measurements. I also use that same silicone and its aquarium safe.
cheers
ryan


----------



## kirk (19 Mar 2014)

Why not spend a little more and get opti glass and have the edges beveled? It will be worth it.  Our tank is 80 cmx40X 40. So similar size I didn't build it though,


----------



## James D (19 Mar 2014)

I tried it, following various on-line plans and it wasn't as easy as it looks, I had some success (it held water) but the silicone was a mess and I ended up buying a tank. I suggest you practice a bit with the silicone and some offcuts first.


----------



## discusdan (19 Mar 2014)

cheers for the replies chaps.

Seems the dimensions are good for a braceless tank so i might go for it.


I'll get a quote for opti glass but if its a lot more I'm not to fussed.

The tank is only seen from 2 sides so could I just use opti glass for the front panel and then normal float glass for the rest?

I was going to get the top edges of the glass beveled and then just have the sharp edge taken off from the rest, is that the norm?

cheers.


----------



## ian_m (19 Mar 2014)

http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk/Poseidons_Aquariums/Rimless Aquariums.htm

£173 in 3 side Optiwhite 10mm (safety factor 7).
£108 in 3 side Optiwhite 8mm (safety factor 6).


----------



## discusdan (20 Mar 2014)

cheers for the link Ian, they are a bit out of my way though unfortunately, Delivery is quoted at £70!

I want to have a go at building my own, its somethings I've always wanted to try.

One other thing I have a question about is the construction of the tank with regard to the bottom pane.

Most of the tanks I've seen have the 4 sides on top of the bottom pane

like this.






But recently I've seen tanks where the sides are siliconed around the base pane

like this.





I was planning on using the first option but now I'm not so sure. Is there any benefit in one way to the other?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Mar 2014)

I would definitely go with first one. Never had a problem so stick to what work best.
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## discusdan (6 Apr 2014)

Right I've got the glass and the silicone all ready to go.

I was watching some tutorials on aquarium building the normal way where you lay a bead of silicone down along the edges and assemble the entire aquarium before the silicone starts to skin over. Seems this is the most standard way of building an aquarium.

But then I cam across this video on silicone injecting and it seems to make a lot of sense and might be easier too.



Did some research and it seems a few people have tried this technique with good success.
Basically the tank is first held together by a few small beads of silicone and thin spacers are used to get an even gap between panes of glass. The tank is then clamped while the beads dry.
Next the clamps and the spacers are removed and silicone is injected into the gap created by the spacers.
Once all gaps are filled with silicone the tank is left to fully cure.

This technique covers the structural side of the aquarium. 
A bead of silicone is used along all edges inside the aquarium to provide the water tight seal.

Plus points:
less silicone waste
no air bubbles in joints
easier to assemble 
no chance of the silicone skinning over
even silicone gaps 
reduced chance of silicone starvation on joint 

negatives
Non that I can see really?
Only concern is how well fresh silicone adheres to cured silicone?

What do people think?
has any one seen this method before, or even used it?

I'm very tempted to give it a try.


----------



## allan angus (7 Apr 2014)

great vid looks easy enough if u have the equipment and get your measurements right


----------



## discusdan (7 Apr 2014)

It does seem pretty straight forward and less risk involved than the standard way of tank building.

Only tools I'd need are the clamps which I already have.

The glass is already cut to size and beveled and seems to be within +/- 1mm on dimensions.

I was planning to rough up the edges to be siliconed with course wet and dry sand paper to help adhesion, is this a good idea?


----------

